# Muzzleloaders for Turkey; Sounds Fun



## Captain_Mo20 (Mar 2, 2005)

*What is your favorite weapon for spring turkey?*​
Shotgun562.50%Bow225.00%Muzzleloader112.50%


----------



## Captain_Mo20 (Mar 2, 2005)

I was wondering who has shot their spring turkey with a muzzleloader?
:sniper: 
I am thinking about trying it this season, but wanted some feedback before I made my final decision.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I got a muzzleloader for Christmas and I think a Turkey will be the first animal harvested with it :lol:

It just sounds like more of a challenge than a shotgun because there are so many more details to consider.

It's sure gonna be fun! :beer:


----------



## black_powder_hunter (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello, 
This is my first post the this site. I have hunted wild turkeys with a black powder shotgun for about 12 years. I use an 18th century smoothbore flintlock, 20 gauge, with a jug choke in the bore. I took it to the range the other day and shot about 25 times in preparation for our turkey season, which comes in next week. I had a very tight pattern out to thirty yards and had a very lethal pattern at 40. I didn't check the pattern past that because I don't plan to shoot that far. I used 100 measured grains of FFg black powder topped with two cardboard wads and then topped with 100 measured grains of #6 Hevi-Shot from Environmetals.

Typically, a balanced load is prescribed for black powder shotgun charges, but when shooting high density alloys like Hevi-Shot the shooter should check his or her pattern. The changes in my gun from lead to alloy was great. My point of impact changed by almost six inches from one shot type to another.

I've taken a few birds with black powder, hope to add a few more beards to my string this year. Let me know if you all do well with the black powder birds. It is my advice, if shooting roundballs, to know the ethical shots that can be taken on a bird using a roundball. They could easily be shot and get away if bone is not broken in critical areas.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

love hunting turkeys with the bow!!!!!


----------

